# Farewell Ketesh



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

8 Years ago, a little kitten was found in a tree. She became Jason's princess Ketesh.









She never outgrew her fear of abandonment or her skittishness. But she was a constant companion for Jason when he had no one else.

3 years ago I joined the family. It took her a long time to get used to me, but eventually she would lay with me with her head down on my shoulder. It was her favorite thing to do.









She never would let Jason read without her.









This morning we found her gone. She went to sleep under Jason nightstand and drifted over the rainbow bridge. She had gotten very thin and weak. We had broght her to the vet and had bloodwork done, but by then it was just too late. At least she got to spend her last day at home with us. She got a meal fit for a kitty queen yesterday. I couldn't get her to eat any catfood so I bought tuna and sardines. She was so happy. 

Goodbye my little baby girl. I'm so sorry. We will miss you so much.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

How terribly sad for you both, take comfort in the fact that she went peacefully, rest in peace little one.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Remember the eight wonderful years Jason, you and Ketesh had. I'm sorry she had to go...


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Jason and I thank you. We took her to the park and buried her under a tree overlooking a creek. It was the most perfect spot. This has been a hard few weeks. I just hope the healing can start soon.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It takes time for the pain to lessen. I'm so sorry you're going through such a sad time. I wish you peace and the assurance that your little friend is well and happy and will see you again. God bless.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Ketesh*

I'm so sorry to hear that Ketesh has passed on. What a lovely little puss-cat she was. Thanks for posting those beautiful pictures.

seashell


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you for your lovely words about Chloe and my deepest sympathies for your beautiful Ketesh. It is wonderful though that Ketesh was able to pass on in her home, near everything she knew and loved. Thank you for saying that you understand how I feel about having held Chloe's body, it was such an intimate and lovely thing for me. 

Today is a little easier and I know tomorrow will be even more so--I will always miss Chloe, as you will Ketesh, but maybe they are playing together in heaven. God may have known they would be perfect friends for each other!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about Ketsch. What a beautiful girl. Those pictures with Jason are so wonderful. My deepest sympathy to you both.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww, im so sorry


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

'm sorry for the loss of Ketesh, rest assured she's waiting for you guys at the bridge. You both have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What a lovely tribute and beautiful photos.

Ketesh lived a life of love and happiness. She was cherished in the way every cat should be.

RIP Ketesh. My sympathies to you and Jason.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you so much everybody. It makes things so much easier knowing that other people care. Today the other two noticed she was gone. They have been walking around crying at all the spots she used to sleep. I think that's been the hardest part so far. Hearing them call for their sister made it all the more real.


----------



## Northwind (Jun 19, 2006)

*This is Jason*

I registered tonight so I could say thank you, and to share one other photo of my baby, one of my favorites. This was taken the first night ever I had her:










Thank you to everyone who has posted here and expressed your sympathies and support. It means the world to us.[/i]


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

She was a beautiful girl. I'm sorry -- Rest in peace, Ketesh.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, thanks for sharing the photo. She sure was a beauty.  

All the best to you and your cats during this difficult time. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry about your loss. She was a beautiful cat and it will take time to get over your loss. You had 8 wonderful years with her and she is now playing in heaven with her friends waiting for that wonderful day when its your turn to join her.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

She is absolutely beautiful, So sorry for your loss


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Aww, it really shows in the pictures how much she was loved. (((hugs)))


----------

